# إلى كل خبراء الكيمياء ماهى تركيبة لاصق النيوبرين (الكلوروبرين)المستخدم للصق الجلود الصناعية؟...



## Nader1982 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

وأود أن تتقبلوا سؤالى هذا بصدر رحم لإنى قد بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد من يدلنى 
فأسأل الله بأن تكونوا أنتم السبيل. وزادكم الله من علمة. ولكم جزير الشكر وفائق الأحترام....


----------



## Nader1982 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

عذر خاص الى إدارة المنتدى لذكرى الاميل الخاص بى.... لماذا لا يوجد اجابات ايوجد اى استفسار عن هذا السؤال لذكر الأجابة...!


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ نادر النيوبرين يذاب فى التولوين بنسب تبدا من 15% وتصل الى 50% حسب السعر والجودة المطلوبة لان سعر الكيلو من النيوبرين الشرائح وصل اعلى من 40 جنيه ومنتظر ان يزيد وكنا نذيبه فى الاسيتون لكن لغلو سعرة اعتمدنا على التولوين ويضاف عليه روزن استر يستخدم لزيادة قوة اللصق (تاكيفير) فى حدود 5% ونحن نستخدم فعليا القلفونية لو حضرتك من مصر اكيد الاسماء دى مش غريبة عليك وموجوده عند اى موان ولضبط اللزوجة طبعا فى حالة اقل نسبة من النيوبرين يتم الضبط بمتخن خاص لزيادة لزوجة المذيب المستخدم وهو فسكوجيل بس مش فاكر رقمه ويستخدم فى حدود 2% وتوجد بدائل كثير لزيادة لزوجة التولوين مثل البنتون الموضوع سهل لكن الصعوبة فى الحصول على الخامه لان المستورد يحضرها مباعة مقدما للمصانع المنتجة ولا يتحمل وجود مشاكل فى بيعها كبضاعة حاضرة وايضا اتجه جميع المنتجين الى استيرادها كمنتج تحت التعبئة فاصبحت المصانع يستوردون براميل نيوبرين مذاب جاهز للتعبئة وعندى عينات احضرها لى احد المستوردين المختصين بالنيوبرين لو تحب ارسلهالك


----------



## Nader1982 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخى الكريم عبدالقادر اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة حقيقى انتة افدتنى كثيرا وعندى استفسار بالنسبة الى براميل النيوبرين المذابة التى يتم استرادها فكم سعة البرميل بالكيلو وسعرة وكم نسبة النيوبرين (تركيزة) واللزوجة فيها. وهل يتم وضع اى اضافات علية قبل تعبئتة مباشرتا. ام بيتم مجيئة بنسب للزوجة متفق عليها مع المستورد. فأحتياجى حقا الى نيوبرين مذاب ارتفاع اللزوجة 2000-4000 ونسبة النيوبرين 20-25% والكثافة 0.88-0.94كجم/لتر ووقت الجفاف من 6-15دقيقة او لايتجاوذ 25دقيقة فهل من الممكن ان تدلنى على سعر البرميل وسعتة من هذا النوع... وعفوا للإطالة واشكرك على سعة صدرك والله الموفق...*


----------



## 83moris (9 أكتوبر 2012)

هو دة م عبد القادر دايما اجاباته وافية وبيعرض مساعدات اكتر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ياسيدى ربنا يخليك


----------



## Nader1982 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*("والله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون أخيه ")...*


----------



## حازم قنديل (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
انا عايز الصق rubber على لوح صاج , هل ينفع استخدم هذة المادة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 فبراير 2013)

ينفع ان شاء الله يا استاذ حازم


----------



## masterprint (26 أبريل 2013)

السيد الفاضل /عبد القادر
رزقك الله خير الدارين
لى سؤال .اطبع على استيكر ذهبى لامع جدا وناعم جدا .بواسطة برنتر ليزر حديث جداولكن الاحبار لاتثبت جيدا .فهل يمكن اضافه مادة للتثبيت بعد الطباعه .ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 مارس 2014)

هناك اختيار فى الطابعه يحدد نوع الورق المستخدم قم بتفعيله - اكرر - نوع الورق وليس المقاس وستجد الكتابه جافه وثابته


----------



## محمودحسن السويسى (21 أبريل 2017)

افادكم الله


----------

